# 33 weeks with weekly NST and BPP for us over 35?



## Gia7777

Hi gals,

Is anyone else having weekly non stress tests (NST) and biophysical profiles (BPP) solely because of age?

Starting last week, my OB has scheduled me 2x per week until delivery - one day a week for an NST and one day a week for a BPP. I feel like I need to move my bed to my docs office with how much time I will be spending there...

So far, I have had an issue-free pregnancy - I do have fibroids but have been ruled inconsequential since I was 20 weeks. LO has been in proper position since week 28 and all is in order thus far for a vaginal delivery.

From all I have read, weekly NSTs and BPPs are done mainly in cases of Pre-E, GD, twins, prior miscarriages or stillbirths, or other medical issues. 

Don't get me wrong, I am grateful to be monitored so closely, but was wondering if anyone else is as well?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hmmm interesting, definitely not! I'm booked for one BPP (at 32 weeks) and no stress tests. I've also had an uneventful pregnancy.


----------



## Gia7777

Thanks Junebug. I have my own theory as to why they do this and it's actually quite frustrating as I do like my OB very much. From what I gather these tests can come with a false positive of up to 80% so I'm certain that if I have a non-reactive test in the weeks to come I'll be sent for more tests.....with everything likely being just fine...... I guess that's why there is the perception that it is very much a 'business' here in the states. This is a great example of that.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:hugs: How frustrating! Well at least you'll get to see baby more often, on the upside :flower:


----------



## mommiegirl

Yes, I go twice a week for non stress test and once for a fluid check. and now I go every week for dr visit. so three appointments a week. wears me out.


----------



## Dorian

That does sound tiring! My MW doesn't do this. I see her every 2 wks right now (I'm 33wks) and that's just a normal visit...fundal height, weight, bp, any questions.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I agree, that would wear me out too!!! :hug: In Canada, unless the pregnancy has any concerns, NSS and BPP aren't routinely done solely based on age. I will be seeing my OB every 2 weeks as of next apt, for the same physical exam parameters (and pee sample) that Dorian has described, but no other planned tests.


----------



## Gia7777

Yes, it will be tiring - on the flip side like you said Junebug I'll be able to 'see' LO every week. Hopefully all will continue to go well with no false alarms.


----------



## suzimc

Must be different in Scotland, I've got one ante natal visit with the doctor next week (34 weeks) and the only reason I'm even being scanned at it is I work in the hospital! I can't say I'm impressed my last appointment was at 28 weeks and I probably won't see anyone again till my cesarean date! xx


----------



## DeeM73

Really Suzi?I'm there at 32(docs) and 34(scan)weeks.I'm also the docs on Friday(30 weeks) for my iron and blood pressure again.My widwife at the doctor surgery did say at 24 weeks I wouldn't see her again until 32 weeks which I was kind of shocked at!!xx


----------



## mtnprotracy

I just hope you live close to your doctor ;). We live in a rural area....hour and 15 minutes each way! I go for my 28 week check next week, so I guess I'll find out the long range plan then. I think I have to go in at 30, 32, and 34 weeks. They're planning to take our Ben via c-section at 37 weeks. I think we'll have scans for growth at each visit, so I don't think the NST and BPP will be necessary????

Hopefully, the tests will just give you awesome reassurance that you're little one is getting along just fine :).


----------



## Gia7777

Thanks Tracy - yes, I am less than 10 minutes from my OB and he is right across from the hospital I'll be delivering at so it certainly is convenient. My gosh, I can't imagine traveling over an hour each way! You almost need at least a half a day when you have to go for your appts. 

I had a growth scan at 30w - and likely was the last...perhaps they are doing the growth scan on you at 32 and 34 due to the planned section? And from the research I have done NST and BPP are usually only done with issues such as Pre-E, GD, twins or more, a history of miscarriage, or other medical issues. My OB just chooses to also do it for expectant moms of advanced maternal age as well even with no other issues... It's interesting to hear how everyone is monitored differently at this stage.....


----------

